

Looking for a Technical Co-Founder - naushadparpia

I am looking for a technical co-founder to join me.  I have been working very hard on planning and research for the last three months on this idea.  I have over 130 pages worth of research which includes market research, competitor's analysis, design ideas, features and functionality document, site map, financial projections, pitch deck, and etc.<p>Here is a little about me:
-I have graduated from one of the top undergraduate business school in the US.<p>-I am willing to work my ass including weeknights, weekends, or whatever it takes.  I am willing to work 24/7 on this and give up everything else in my life to work on this.<p>-I am really good at people's skills, presenting, networking, and business development.  I am also an extrovert and pretty easy to get along with.<p>-I am well read.  I love reading and have read books in many different fields including: management, psychology, philosophy, start-ups, and etc.  I have also read the Lean Startup.<p>-I am currently learning Ruby on Rails and know bit of PHP and Python.  I have taken several computer science classes in college and know the foundational of programming.  I am learning programming non-stop for now until I can find someone technical to join me.  Learning more programming can never hurt.<p>If you feel like working with someone who is willing to work his ass off and put his 110% on something then please contact me.  I am very driven, have a sickening work ethic, and have hunger to build something that one day millions of people will use.<p>Please feel free to reach out to me at: matt.gerboth at gmail dot com 
(there is a dot betweem matt and gerboth)<p>Thanks and look forward to hearing from you.
======
scottc
Hey,

Just curious if this idea has been validated yet. Three months is quite a lot
of time to spend on research - I'm curious if you have validated that people
would use it.

I'd be interested in hearing about the research. The question I have is, why
did you compile so much information? You mentioned 130 pages... that just
seems like a lot for someone familiar with "Lean Startup" methodology.

Also, what is the idea? I don't need all the details, but I hope you can
disclose the basic premise.

~~~
naushadparpia
I guess the only way to validate the idea is to build it and see if people use
it. I have asked potential users and all have said that they would use a
service like this.

The research includes pages, site maps, design thoughts, basically everything
I could do before building the product. This helps me also talk to potential
technical co-founder to let him or her know that I am just not some crazy guy
with some crazy idea pitching to them to come on board with me.

Sure, The idea is "amazon for services" where people can buy services just
like products. Email me and we can definitely talk in more details.

------
OafTobark
Few things...

1\. The dot isn't required, your email will still work without it

2\. I'd imagine people would be more appreciative if you actually pitched your
idea. I know you responded below but more details in the original post is
better. As well as more info about you i.e. what is the mystery school, what
your background is before this, did anything else, where are you even located,
etc...

3\. I saw your response to another commentator and I don't agree that you need
to build something to see if people will use it. Part of doing business is to
go out, and get committed users who are interested in the idea. 130 pages is
obsessive and it sounds like none of which included actual customers committed
to the idea and feedback. 130 solid leads would be better than 130 pages at
this point.

~~~
naushadparpia
All great feedback. Thanks for the honesty.

Yeah I definitely should've said where I was located.

------
calbear98
What area is your idea in? You don't have to give exact specifics, but you can
and should say what space it is in. When looking for a co-founder you want
someone who shares your passion and vision about the product.

Also, in your research have you spoken directly to potential customers/users?

I'm a technical founder seeking co-founders as well.

You show a lot of drive and dedication. Best of luck!

~~~
naushadparpia
The idea can be summed up in three words "Amazon for services" . I have talked
to seller and buyers and have received validation (but then again its easy for
people to say yeah I would use something like this).

If you are interested then please email me and I will share with you the
documents that lay everything out.

Are you looking for technical co-founders. I am also open to joining someone
else whose idea I believe in. Email me and we can talk more.

------
hemantv
All smart people have there own idea, its really difficult to persuade others
to leave there own idea and work upon yours without concreteness. With the
kind of fuzziness in your post, I think people will think twice even before
mailing.

Also I would suggest look in your inner circle ( friends / friends of friends
) which work because you guys need to get together.

Good Luck for your startup !

------
akantamn
Hello Naushad,

I am not a technical person, but I am exactly at the same place you are right
now;- looking for a tech co-founder.

I just wanted to say that this is a very well written post (just my opinion, I
am a newbie too). I would use this as a template when I am looking for a
technical co-founder.

Good luck!

~~~
Avalaxy
If you use it as a template (as in: writing the same kind of things) it no
longer comes from the heart, rendering it useless. It has to be genuine.

I liked the post as well, I might even consider being his technical co-
founder, but I'm too busy building my own startup ;-)

------
timjahn
Does your idea solve a problem? Are people willing to pay you to solve that
problem for them?

Three months of paperwork is great, but if the answer to the above two
questions is no, said paperwork is sorta useless.

~~~
naushadparpia
I completely agree with you on the fact that months of paper don't really mean
anything but it helps me pitch to a developer to let him or her know that I
have thought through this idea and it really helped me lay down my thoughts.

I believe my idea does solve a problem but the only true way to test my
assumption is to build out something simple to see if people need something
like this. I would be truly willing to pay for something that I want to build.

------
revorad
This might help you - [http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/11/stop-looking-
for-c...](http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/11/stop-looking-for-
cofounders-and-help-them-find-you-instead/)

~~~
naushadparpia
To be honest, this is all good in theory but really hard to do. Its easier
said then done.

